# check valve question



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a kitchen sink in a second story apartment overflowing into a basin drain in a separate 1st floor apartment.
1st floor basin overflows onto floor when line is plugged and KS is being used above..
tenant claims this is the 4th time.different company doing the drains.
my first visit....figured it wouldn't be a bad idea to install a check valve on the trap arm of the basin sink.

Question is....what type of check valve would any of you install and why ?
I have seen 1½" IP brass body swing type check valves installed on trap arms before.
Is there a better style or type to use in this case ?
THANKS !

I also recommended to the management company that I jetter the line.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

I would never install a check valve, snake the line and be done with it, the sink obviously drained for years before, so why install a check valve all of a sudden now? Makes no sense, obviously the other plumbers didn't know how to use a snake properly... I would start with that


----------



## c-note (Aug 12, 2011)

check valve doesnt cure the problem theres a clog that needs to be dealt with


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I assume the drain is not clogged at this point, you trying do like back water valve right. Imo use the swing not a spring, You trying to do like a preventive maintance right, you dont want them to have a clogg and the tenant down stairs not be home and ruin that unit right. Good idea! Jet the line and make sure its clear then install that check. Keeps the apt down stair clean.:thumbup:


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Disagree 100%


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I have never done this before imo sounds like a good idea, if you clear drain and use it as precautionary measure for the tenant down stair. So then it wouldnt be a good idea and if not y.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

It's against the code to install any sort of check valve in a non-pressure drain line. The only place one can be used is on an ejector pump. fix the problem


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

so backwater valves are against code, honestly i am not trying to pick a fight just trying to get educated on this subject


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

revenge said:


> so backwater valves are against code, honestly i am not trying to pick a fight just trying to get educated on this subject


Back water valves are for main line only, the organic matter traveling threw an 1 1/2 pipe would plug up the check valve, your reducing the interior diameter of the pipe, which is against code


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

A swing check on the horizontal will still allow water thru unless you backpitch and nothing sticks in it to hold it open


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> A swing check on the horizontal will still allow water thru unless you backpitch and nothing sticks in it to hold it open


Ya but think about it, people in apartments don't give a sh*t what they put in their drains, someone is gunna try and and flush vegetable rinds down the drain and they are gunna get plugged up into the check valve and then your into a whole mess of problems


----------



## plumber p (Sep 19, 2010)

Plumber patt said:


> Back water valves are for main line only, the organic matter traveling threw an 1 1/2 pipe would plug up the check valve, your reducing the interior diameter of the pipe, which is against code


In addition food particals would cause the check to stay open and would cause more problems.... Bad idea to install. This should be basic plumbing, clean the drain and be done with it. Why make the issue more complicated?


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Plumber patt said:


> Ya but think about it, people in apartments don't give a sh*t what they put in their drains, someone is gunna try and and flush vegetable rinds down the drain and they are gunna get plugged up into the check valve and then your into a whole mess of problems


That's what I'm saying


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I have installed a check under a lav!! It was in a dorm on the on the first floor.... The issue was not a clogged line it was suds !!!! Before I worked at the university the dorm was remodeled and a wash room was installed with 4 washers.... They were piped into the sanitary stack that went down a chase to the building drain and this chase was in the room where I put the check valve... The waste water falling 3 floors with soap produced a mass amount of suds!!! And came up the 2" line and though the p trap and made a mess in the room !!! It was so bad the room was not used and drain was capped but the boss asked for it to be fixed.. So I put a grid strainer in and a swing check !!!! But first I ran all washers at the same time with no soap and when they drained no problem or suds.... I ran one washer with soap and when it drained suds!!!! Al over counter. Sounds crazy but I saw it!!! The check valve solved the issue but it was a very different situation and was probably against code.... I wouldnt put one in just to prevent an over flow from floor above... Like said already it all worked for years before so it should still work unless there have been changes made to the sanitary system..... But if I did have to I'd def use a swing !!!!! Good luck


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

That's a code violation in Louisiana.

Major over a minor = Fail


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> That's a code violation in Louisiana.
> 
> Major over a minor = Fail


If it were a wet vent it would be a violation here but it was the drain stack not the vent stack so major and minor don't matter


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

I've had to use a swing check in a Condo before, on the 5th floor arrived to an over flowing sink. Found the sink, toilet, and tub were overflowing, we augered to no effect, but we could hear shït going down the lines, had a restoration company sucking the **** up and bucketing it to the first floor. came in the next day used a camera and locator found the line went vertical to the 3rd floor before it went into 2 45° and then horizontal for 15'. i still have pictures of 5 guys taking them 45° out and getting 30' of cat litter drop on there heads plus other **** that had been flushed. 

Someone around the 20th floor was flushing regular cat litter down the drain, 6 weeks later it happened again, managed to break it up the second time with the K7500 using a new clean out installed on the 5th floor. we found out after the fact it has happened before so the 4th floor also had a check valve installed on it. 

only other time i have used the swing check is on Condensate drains for WSHP's as your not supposed top have a vent on the drain according to manufactures specs.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I have installed a check under a lav!! It was in a dorm on the on the first floor.... The issue was not a clogged line it was suds !!!! Before I worked at the university the dorm was remodeled and a wash room was installed with 4 washers.... They were piped into the sanitary stack that went down a chase to the building drain and this chase was in the room where I put the check valve... The waste water falling 3 floors with soap produced a mass amount of suds!!! And came up the 2" line and though the p trap and made a mess in the room !!! It was so bad the room was not used and drain was capped but the boss asked for it to be fixed.. So I put a grid strainer in and a swing check !!!! But first I ran all washers at the same time with no soap and when they drained no problem or suds.... I ran one washer with soap and when it drained suds!!!! Al over counter. Sounds crazy but I saw it!!! The check valve solved the issue but it was a very different situation and was probably against code.... I wouldnt put one in just to prevent an over flow from floor above... Like said already it all worked for years before so it should still work unless there have been changes made to the sanitary system..... But if I did have to I'd def use a swing !!!!! Good luck


In Ontario we have codes that talk about the "sud zone" which is exactly what you are talking about we have distances where we are aloud to tie into the base of a stack that has washers, like we have to be a certain distance away from the base of a stack etc.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Installing a swing check will prevent water from entering the basin but what's stopping the person who decides to remove the check to snake the drain and finds out that the stack was filled with water up to the next floor.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

cityplumbing said:


> Installing a swing check will prevent water from entering the basin but what's stopping the person who decides to remove the check to snake the drain and finds out that the stack was filled with water up to the next floor.


That's exactly why it's against code, it's a flood waiting to happen, it fills up to the floor above, and then the check valve let's go and now you have a huge water column of chunder rising back into the sink and it's gunna over flow all over the apartment


----------

